# New bee from Sandy, OR



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


> Just moved to 5 acres of forest/orchard ...

Try to locate your hives where they get full sun. If you have to compromise with less than full sun, at least try for a site with morning sun.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome, It always cracks me up when I hear from somebody 10 miles away. I had bees at 362nd and Kelso road but they sold the place so I had to move off. I would bet our bees were on the same feed. There is also a KathyP that is real close to you. 
Spring and summer were 2 weeks early this year so I am feeding the hives that I made up this year, how are yours doing for weight? I am feeding 2:1 to get them to make it through the winter.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome DLS!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome , Just a touch north of you, there are a few bee clubs in your area.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome to to BeeSource!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey, welcome!


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Great to see some "locals" in these parts! Got everyone nested in, treated with F-b, and doing a 2:1 with pollen patties to keep the "honies" happy. Will be re-queening with stock from OldSol sometime later this week. Figure' we'll be feeding for awhile with getting started so late in the year. Trying to do them right. If anyone has any constructive advice Im all ears!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

You may want to hold off on the requeening this late in the game unless you have a problem. You didn’t say where or when you got your bees. Its just starting to rain after a summer of none so there is no forage over here and when the rain moves in they will not fly.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome..I travel through Sandy mid July on a Sunday on the way to Bend...it is the busiest small town I have ever driven through


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Minz- Thanks for the input. Already requeened with OldSol queens earlier this week (tuesday in between clouds). Have had numerous beeks recommend September for requeening prior to autumn/winter. Interestingly, found all my queens within first two frames in both hives. Luck no doubt. Pollen patties, and 2:1 sugar mix (with honey B healthy) added for good measure. Will be checking on them Sunday.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I requeen in august , if they don't take I have time to try once more, if they don't take in sept, your hive just dies, or you combine. Very few drones out this late in the year. Dosn't mean it wont work, good luck


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Learning every day. Much appreciate the input!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Learning every day. Much appreciate the input!


Same here, when I stop learning it will be time for a new hobby. 
I tried an old Sol requeen in end of July / August. She was laying a nice pattern and less than a month later they replaced her. In spring I have swarm cells everywhere. I pull a couple of frames to a queen castle rather than destroy them all.


----------

